# Check out my King-Way forum - Video on Scraping



## Richard King 2 (Aug 30, 2021)

I posted a video that was played during my dozens of classes I taught in Taiwan.








						Richard King - KING WAY SCRAPING CONSULTANTS
					

www.handscraping.com A forum for people who would like to learn about machine reconditioning and scraping by Richard King. Come here to find out when a class is near you.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

